# Looking for Playtesters for Rome setting



## Bedrockgames (Jul 22, 2011)

Looking for playtesters who are familiar with the Roman Empire, particularly the first hundred years or so from Augustus on.


----------



## elfstone (Jul 22, 2011)

*Rome*

I did not see thsi answered on our web site is this a table top game or online?

i've recently started a ROme campaign my self online AD&D setting, however i choose mid republic just priot to teh first Punic war.

i woule be intrested in playtesting this with you


----------



## Bedrockgames (Jul 23, 2011)

This is a table top rpg. I probably should have clarified i am looking for people to run playtests in their area.


----------



## BriarMonkey (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this aimed at being true to the republic as history, or a more fanciful rendition?  Are we talking about playing various roles as senators and generals and the expansion of Rome through europe; or being adventurers forcing Rome's will on the orcs across the Rubicon?

I ask as I'm trying to get a feel of this, and to whether I'd like to playtest or not, as I saw really nothing about it on your website.

Thanks!


----------



## ErichDragon (Aug 8, 2011)

I am interested in playtesting it if someone runs it online.


----------

